
Purchased $2,029.80 USD to CoinBase. Never Received Etherum - ksteigerwald
On April 28th I initiated an ACH transfer with CoinBase.com for a total sum of $2,029.80. On that very same day, the system informed me that I would be credited with the bitcoins as soon as the money cleared. My bank cleared the transaction May 1st. I have waited until the 10 day mark given it was my first bank transaction.<p>10 day mark was yesterday still no coins ever came in. The only thing CoinBase did was lock in a price for me. Again, they locked in a price and didn&#x27;t give me coins on the day they told me they would deliver the coins. Ever since the 1st, my transaction page has been showing the following:<p>Now the real dilemma for me here is the fact that while CoinBase.com has locked in a price for me, because they have failed to deliver I cannot sell my coins at any rate. Etherum could drop down to $40, and only then might they deliver the coins. It is already down to low 80&#x27;s from the high $98 a few days ago. The issue at that point is that I would be down a crazy percent already. If they had delivered the coins on the 1st as they had initially promised to, there would not be this issue.<p>Give me a break, this company is a shit show of complaints. I regret also that I purchased an additional 5k while Etherum was on a run up towards $100. Of course the transaction has cleared by my bank but still no coin... Buyer beware.
======
bichiliad
> "My transaction page has been showing the following" Is something missing
> there? I don't see a link or anything.

If you haven't, contact coinbase and your bank, and see if you can get any
details on what's happened. Depending on how soon it's been, your bank may be
able to stop the payment.

Lastly, I would also hesitate to jump to malicious intent. I've been in plenty
of situations where there's been a bug at a company I've worked at, and the
users first assume malicious intent.

~~~
ksteigerwald
I tried reaching out to Coinbase and only received an auto response email.
That said, my purchase of $2,029.80 cleared after posting this thread. What a
coincidence... If you search Coinbases forums, many people have had this
problem in the past, and Coinbase does not respond to the situation.

It seems after people receive their coin, the problem just goes away.

Personally, I find it unacceptable and have lost trust for this company. Had
the funds been deposited when they should have, I could have hedged into
bitcoin with my profits.

Now I sit and wait for another larger purchase to go through. It is down 12%
or more. I have faith that Etherum will bounce back and break a $100.
Regardless, as a customer, I should have the ability to handle my funds after
my bank has cleared the purchase.

What is one to assume for the delay? Are they holding to buy/sell on the
cheap? Do they have the reserve to fulfill the purchase? Or is their Tech just
crap? I certainly know their support is...

Yesterday their entire support page was down. WTF, it's only a FAQ page. How
the hell does a static FAQ page go down.

